# Three in one knot tyer. Any comments?



## richg99 (Sep 30, 2016)

Had a decent fish pull off this morning. Not the first time lately. It definitely was my poorly tied knot that pulled loose.

My 77-year-old hands don't seem to be able to properly tie even an improved clinch knot without some issues. 

I heard about knot tying tools. Wondering about this one. Ratings seem pretty good on Amazon.

Any help appreciated. richg99



https://amzn.to/2doMuUB


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 2, 2016)

I also would be very interested in something like this. Hoping to see some recommendations.


----------



## Wyatt (Oct 2, 2016)

Try a palomar knot. Much easier to tie than an improved clinch and much stronger. Ive never lost a fish due to this knot and i dont "hulk" it while jamming the knot either.


----------



## DaleH (Oct 2, 2016)

FWIW I've never had a knot tied with a* Palomar Knot* slip or break at the connection point, even when I'd rig up toona hardware using up to 100# test (anything heavier used crimped connections).

Only thing is, due to the tying sequence, you need to 'drop' the lure or swivel or lure through the loop formed, so it is not ideal for big tackle.

But Rich, that's why I've been trying those hardware/quick-disconnect clips.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 2, 2016)

Palomar is great. I have trouble trying it with stiff Fluor. Gadget arrives tomorrow. 

Clips are hard to use with my fingers. 
richg99


----------



## Ictalurus (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm picturing Norman McLean tying on his fly at the end of "A River Runs Through It".


----------



## DaleH (Oct 3, 2016)

Ictalurus said:


> I'm picturing Norman McLean tying on his fly at the end of "A River Runs Through It".


Funny ... now I'm picturing Norm from _Cheers _ 'tying one on' at the bar ... whilst discussing his infamous 'Buffalo Theory'.


----------



## Molokai (Oct 11, 2016)

+1 on the Palomar. Getting old sucks :lol:


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 11, 2016)

Any luck with this gizmo yet? I'm interested in it for my fishing buddy at the other end of the age spectrum (my 4 yr old) to maybe give him a way to tie a lure on without my involvement.


----------



## Molokai (Oct 11, 2016)

Looks pretty handy. Especially for getting the line through the eye with smaller rigs.

[youtube]DxZUptwiZgg[/youtube]


----------



## richg99 (Oct 11, 2016)

I received it about two weeks ago. But, since that time my fishing has taken a back seat to our moving back to Texas. 

I did sneak in an unsuccessful striper trip. No time or need for me to be tying any knots on that outing. 

I'll get at it in a week or so. Sorry for the delay.

richg99


----------



## VinTin (Oct 11, 2016)

https://www.animatedknots.com/palomar/#ScrollPoint


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 12, 2016)

That thing would be FANTASTIC for fall/winter fishing when you really really really don't want to take your gloves off to switch baits...oh my god...i'm ordering something off what is in effect a youtube based info-mercial NOOOOO I'M THAT GUY!!!!


----------



## richg99 (Oct 12, 2016)

Fall....Winter....Gloves....?????
What does that mean? You mean it isn't 60 degrees everywhere in January? You actually have to use G L O V E S ?

Wow, I learn something every day on this site. 

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha
( I actually grew up in Chicago...I do know all about Winter...) 

Just joshing you.

richg99


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 12, 2016)

I fish until I can no longer break up the ice around the boat launch or the launch is blocked by piled up snow - which ever happens first.


----------



## Jim (Oct 14, 2016)

onthewater102 said:


> That thing would be FANTASTIC for fall/winter fishing when you really really really don't want to take your gloves off to switch baits



That is what I am thinking!


----------



## chevyrulz (Oct 14, 2016)

the canoe man knot ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loHBmCrT_-w )


put the tag end through the eye of the hook/swivel/whatever

underhand loop the main line

pinch the loop

underhand loop the main line again

put 2nd underhand loop through 1st one

put tag end through 2nd under hand loop that was passed through 1st one

cinch



it's very easy to tie with gloved hands in the dark, it's a loop knot so it gives your lure added motion as well, it's also weedless (note how the tag end faces the lure & not the mainline)


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 15, 2017)

Rich, I have some Amazon gift cards burning a hole in my pocket and this knot tier is on my list. Are you happy with it?


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 16, 2017)

can you do a nail knot with that one?


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 17, 2017)

bcbouy said:


> can you do a nail knot with that one?



According to the info in the link in Rich's original post, it will handle a nail knot.


----------

